# Big ole butt



## Arnold (May 18, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (May 18, 2011)

Prince said:


> YouTube Video



Very good!


----------



## SFW (May 18, 2011)

Id sniff that seat, hands down


----------



## phosphor (May 18, 2011)

I would superglue my face to her ass. She is the finest looking piece of ass ever to come across my screen. Thanks for the vid!


----------



## Radical (May 18, 2011)

This would rank between an 8 and a 10 on the creepiness scale.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 18, 2011)

She does look fucking ridiculous, dumb, retarded, awkward in this video.


----------



## NJRiot (May 18, 2011)

sorry i prefer something much more tone but thanks for the chuckle


----------



## Radical (May 18, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> She does look fucking ridiculous, dumb, retarded, awkward in this video.


 
So does that snapshot artist. Maybe they collaborated on the project.


----------



## oufinny (May 18, 2011)

Dumb or not that is one smoking hot chick.  Worst music ever though!


----------



## david (May 18, 2011)

dammit, the video went to error!


----------



## Arnold (May 18, 2011)

> *Jamie Eason:* Okay, I swear they are out to get me at bodybuilding.com. I think I made the crew work too many hours on my trainer. Jaki Covington had me goof off a bit and THIS is what came of it!! In the future, note to self...realize that it is going to get POSTED!!! This is NOTHING like my actual trainer! Just FYI!!!! Oh, and the begining...I'm channeling the little chipmunk video..dun, dun, duh!!!!







YouTube Video


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 18, 2011)

too old and flabby. Video some firm barely legal booty and it's got my attention.


----------



## danzik17 (May 18, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> too old and flabby. Video some firm barely legal booty and it's got my attention.



I think you need to go to the emergency room son, you've seemed to have caught the gay.


----------



## gamma (May 18, 2011)

Baby got back, would of have been a better song......lol


----------



## Work IN Progress (May 18, 2011)

NJRiot said:


> sorry i prefer something much more tone but thanks for the chuckle



Are you fucking high?  Tone?  You know who that is right??


----------



## Arnold (May 18, 2011)

lol


----------



## Zaphod (May 19, 2011)

I'd love to be reincarnated as her bicycle seat.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 19, 2011)

If I met her in real life, i could hit it


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 19, 2011)

That fake aerobic training video is too damn funny Prince.  Thanks for posting that.






YouTube Video


----------



## Radical (May 19, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> too old and flabby. Video some firm barely legal booty and it's got my attention.


 
What this barely legal stuff, are you a geezer or something?



myCATpowerlifts said:


> If I met her in real life, i could hit it


 
Yeah good luck with that.


----------



## XYZ (May 19, 2011)

Prince said:


> YouTube Video


 

You are OBSESSED with her,................................. which isn't a bad thing.


----------



## IronAddict (May 19, 2011)

YouTube Video











Vogue, Vogue.... Strike a pose!

Nice, she's seems pretty spunky, and seems to have a great personality.


----------



## CV3 (May 19, 2011)

Yep.

Yep.


----------



## fufu (May 19, 2011)

Alright, she is super hot, and has a GREAT ass.

But as an appreciator of ass, that is not a big 'ol butt! I know what one looks like, and that ain't it.


This is:


----------



## jagbender (May 19, 2011)

fufu said:


> Alright, she is super hot, and has a GREAT ass.
> 
> But as an appreciator of ass, that is not a big 'ol butt! I know what one looks like, and that ain't it.
> 
> ...


 


GRRRR   love those thick thighs!  Ear muffs


----------



## Arnold (May 20, 2011)




----------



## IronAddict (May 20, 2011)

[/QUOTE]

Phiu phiu...Love this picture, look at those super sexy calves!


----------



## Hawkins (May 23, 2011)

That must be the standard video shoot for figure and bikini contestants.


----------



## Phetamine (May 23, 2011)

I think she may be the finest chick around.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 23, 2011)

too bad her boobs LOOK fake. FEEL fake (they always do, especially with as little skin and fat as she has over em).
 Just saying


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 23, 2011)

fufu said:


> Alright, she is super hot, and has a GREAT ass.
> 
> But as an appreciator of ass, that is not a big 'ol butt! I know what one looks like, and that ain't it.
> 
> ...



Now THIS is a WOMAN.

And i can honestly and pridefully say, my girlfriend has the same build.
Great ass.


----------



## fufu (May 23, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> Now THIS is a WOMAN.
> 
> And i can honestly and pridefully say, my girlfriend has the same build.
> Great ass.



Statements like this need proof...the people of IM demand pictures!!!!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 23, 2011)

fufu said:


> Statements like this need proof...the people of IM demand pictures!!!!!!



Dude I used to have pics on my old phone...Too bad I smashed it to pieces on the concrete a week ago...Bad day.


----------



## fufu (May 23, 2011)

lol. Breaking phones is one of my favorite ways to relieve stress.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 23, 2011)

fufu said:


> lol. Breaking phones is one of my favorite ways to relieve stress.



I saw a kid do this at Walmart two days ago. Guy looked like he was 22, with his mom and was throwing a temper-tantrum over some stupid video game that SHE didn't buy him. When he smashed it, pieces hit a passing car and the driver actually got out and was about to beat the shit out of the kid 

Oh and awesome visuals in here! The brown-haired chick isn't bad either...I'd take both of them


----------



## Hawkins (May 23, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> Dude I used to have pics on my old phone...Too bad I smashed it to pieces on the concrete a week ago...Bad day.


 
You never took new pics of your "girlfriend"?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 24, 2011)

Hawkins said:


> You never took new pics of your "girlfriend"?



The shitty go-phone i'm using doesnt even have a camera 

Send me money??


----------



## Gena Marie (May 24, 2011)

CT said:


> You are OBSESSED with her,................................. which isn't a bad thing.



Yes it completely OBSESSED with her.  At least she is super hot and seems really nice.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Aug 9, 2011)

fufu said:


> Alright, she is super hot, and has a GREAT ass.
> 
> But as an appreciator of ass, that is not a big 'ol butt! I know what one looks like, and that ain't it.
> 
> ...



After watching that clip I can no longer say I'm attracted to Jamie Eason, on another note, who is the chick in the pic!?


----------



## maxpro2 (Aug 9, 2011)

I get a Cameron Diaz vibe from her. Love it.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 9, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> She does look fucking ridiculous, dumb, retarded, awkward in this video.



I disagree. It looks to me like she is just goofing off. How else could you get through a situation where people were filming your ass while your rode a stationary bike.


----------

